# You can quilt that out



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzoL7ddTEnA&feature=share[/ame]


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is cute! A lot of those look like my quilts (not the nice ones, the wonky ones). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, I have seen this...it is hysterical. And, oh so true!! LOL!!!


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

How funny!! And, yes, I have heard that stuff can be quilted out too. My favorite machine quilter says that you wouldn't believe the quilts he gets in. LOL2!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's so cute. There is a bright bargello that goes through that I really liked.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Loved the video!

Loved her set-up in front of those windows!

Beautiful quilts!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Hahah! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

TOOOOOOO Funny.... and I remembered not to be drinking coffee when watching these!!! LOL....snort! 

Thanks for sharing......
RHTricia


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

NOT so funny... I just finished one of those for a customer. The center of this one stood up FOUR inches at the center, after squaring it in preparation to quilt. The outer border was 2 inches shorter all the way around. What a nightmare... but it turned out okay.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So do you start in the middle and pin, then quilt and pin, etc. 

The finish sure is good.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie, first I ditch stitched the borders in place... as square as I could get them. Then I pinned the star down as flat as possible, and quilted the white parts, and finally the star itself. I had to ease fabric in the entire time I was quilting. I truly didn't think this one was going to lay flat... DH looked at it and said "no way you're quilting that out"!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the how, I may need to know that one day.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ, it looks beautiful. I'm sure the customer is thrilled with it too.


----------

